# How to administer Slippery Elm?



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi everyone! Long time no talk. Been a while since I've been on here. My girl, Andie, is 14 1/2 years old now! She has IBD and is on a VERY strict diet of Natural Balance Venison and Green Pea canned food with just a tiny bit of Natural Balance Duck and Green Pea for crunch which she loves. She eats three small meals a day, which is pretty demanding and hard to keep up with, but I've been making it happen for 6 years and she's been great! However, on and off the last two weeks she has had diarrhea. She will have a few soft but semi-normal poops here and there but mostly diarrhea. It is now explosive. I can hear her going. She isnt straining. I didnt see blood in it. She isnt crying. She has a great appetite, she is drinking her water and seems her normal self. I am SO broke right now, and have no credit cards, so I cant afford to take her right now. I hate to use that as an excuse, but it's true. Luckily she isnt appearing to be in pain. I called her vet yesterday to find out how much Benefiber is safe to give her b/c I've been told that can help with both diarrhea and constipation. He said 1/8 tsp twice a day. So I gave it to her twice yesterday in her canned food and once this morning. Right before I left for work, she had another noisy poop. So my next step is Slippery Elm bark. Here is my question... HOW do I administer it? Do I buy the capsules and sprinkle it in her food? Does it have a taste? Cause if it has any taste, she wont eat the food. Thats the only reason I can get Benefiber into her b/c it has no taste. OR do I have to mix it with hot boiling water and let it cool and thicken and then put it in a syringe? I've gotta be able to easily find this stuff tonight and it's SNOWING like crazy! But I need advice!!


----------



## shamrockmommy (May 28, 2011)

Steep about 1 tsp (4 capsules) in 1 cup boiling water. By the time it has cooled to room temp it should be gel-like. 
You can mix this with her food or syringe it into her mouth.

Digestive enzymes would probably be a BIG help for her, more than anything else. Fiber can cause gas and discomfort. Also, how much are you feeding? Are you sure you're not over feeding? As that can also cause diarrhea. 

HOpe this helps. I have 2 dogs with tummy issues and it's no fun! The thing that has helped them the most is sprinkling digestive enzymes over their food.


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

Where can I find digestive enzymes??


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I use prozyme brand. They have one for cats without lactose. I got a bottle from amazon. Maybe call around and see if someone local has it if you need it right away.


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh Ok.. hmm I wish I could find it at a store... So you guys think the digestive enzymes are going to be more effective than slippery elm?


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

AndieCat said:


> So my next step is Slippery Elm bark. Here is my question... HOW do I administer it? Do I buy the capsules and sprinkle it in her food? Does it have a taste? Cause if it has any taste, she wont eat the food.


SEB isn't tasteless or odorless, not all kitties will like. I usually just soak a little (approx or less than 1/16tsp) with psylliium husk and pour over wet food. My kitty didn't mind the taste and odor. I have tasted it myself, it does smell and taste funny, like wood?


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm def not over feeding. I measure out her food well... Im pretty strict with her. I'm heading out now for the Slippery Elm Bark. I think I'm going to have to get the capsules. Does anyone know how much I should put into the syringe when I give it to her? I'm so nervous. She really doesnt like when I shoot anything into her mouth. :-( 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I hope this helps Slippery Elm | Little Big Cat


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

I think maybe I'll try the digestive enzymes if I can find them at petco right now. Cause I have no clue on if I should give the slippery elm since I've been giving her benefiber

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Check this link too http://www.ibdkitties.net


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Digestive Enzymes really work!*

Thank you to everyone who responded and suggested I give Andie digestive enzymes to help cure her diarrhea of the last two weeks. After just three doses, she was able to leave me a lovely surprise in her litter box (a.k.a. The Lab) this morning! I cant even tell you what a loser I am... I picked her up when I found out it and danced around with her for a moment... lol. Thank God nobody caught me hahaha. I called the litter box The Lab b/c I study it to see what I will find... lol...

In Clover Fresh Digest Digestive Supplements and Prebiotics for Cats is a MIRACLE worker!!!!!!!!  :yellbounce :worship


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

AndieCat said:


> After just three doses, she was able to leave me a lovely surprise in her litter box (a.k.a. The Lab) this morning!


She left you a nice pre-x'mas gift :santa. Now you can have a VERY MERRY X'MAS!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

So happy to hear this! Gotta love The Lab!


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

Spoke too soon  she just pooped and it's not solid. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Maybe just try something more natural instead of benefiber. Try 100% pumpkin, a tablespoon (or less..
Not too much) with food once a day to bulk up the stool. Keep giving the enzyme so the cat's system can absorb the nutrients from food.


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

She refuses go eat the pumpkin 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I have used slippery elm in my cats (and one of my horses) on occasion and have seen it have nearly miraculous effects in some animals. I've also used it when it didn't seem to have much effect at all, so it's a bit of a crap shoot. Still, there's no harm in trying it, and it might just resolve Andie's problem. I have read that it is most effective when given as a syrup, but I've actually had better results when I gave it in capsule form. I'm not sure it really matters how you give it, as long as it gets into the cat's system. It is important, however, that you separate it from any other meds or supplements by 2 hrs, since it can interfere with absorption.

The following link will provide you with information about SEB, including instructions for making and using the syrup, and dosing information for both syrup and capsules/powder:

Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Holistic Treatments

Laurie


----------

